# What's your favourite Indian food?



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

I like Biryani rice. Tandoori chicken. Seekh Kebabs. 

Amazing stuff!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Chicken vindaloo and naan.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

sag paneer


----------



## Cabbage (Oct 25, 2008)

Everything. I need the spice to keep my blood flowing.


----------



## gusarapo (May 22, 2005)

Aloo Gobi
Malai Kofta
Goan Fish Curry
Samosa


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmmmmm tough call, Indian food is my second favorite type of food (well, tied for second with Italian), right behind Jamaican food... I have a couple of close Indian friends who are all fantastic cooks, so I'm lucky enough to experiance the genuine article on a pretty regular basis...

but anyways, it's hard to pick a favorite dish, but whenever I go out to an Indian restaurant, I alsays order Palak Paneer, and Kima Naan...both excellent, and they go really well together...


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I've actually never cared for Indian food.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Not sure what the proper name is, but it is the Punjabi black dal.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I enjoy a few dishes:

Chicken Kashmiri (a banana cream sauce)
Chicken Mango extra spicy
Chicken Biryani extra spicy (a parent actually made me this once)
Garlic nan
Coconut Soup

I'm lucky enough to live one block from two very good Indian places...yum.


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I would say that my favourite Indian food is South Indian - you can't beat a good dhosa and the spices and flavours make up for the lack of meat. I can honestly say that I did not walk past the Saravana Bhavan on Janpath (in Delhi) without going in for a meal. Ideally situated for nourishment after a shopping trip to Connaught Place.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Carlton-Browne said:


> I would say that my favourite Indian food is South Indian - you can't beat a good dhosa and the spices and flavours make up for the lack of meat. I can honestly say that I did not walk past the Saravana Bhavan on Janpath (in Delhi) without going in for a meal. Ideally situated for nourishment after a shopping trip to Connaught Place.


Another person who knows Saravana Bhavan!! There is a related restaurant here in Georgia. Atlanta Food writer Jennifer Zyman recently visited the restaurant while overseas and posted pictures:

(I think the photo of Saravana Bhavan is about #48, can't surf the slideshow from work.)

I have quite a taste for Channa dal (I think that's the right anglicized spelling), I need to work up my own version of it so I can have it more often.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Growing up with indians it gave me the chance to eat various Indian foods. I mix a lot of their spices in my in my own cookings.
Speaking of Indian food, I was in Salt Lake city with my friend and decided to go to an Indian restaurant for diner. Food was very spice that she took a sip of water for every bite. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

lamb biryanni (sp.)
keema naan/roti


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Hmmmmm tough call, Indian food is my second favorite type of food (well, tied for second with Italian), right behind Jamaican food... I have a couple of close Indian friends who are all fantastic cooks, so I'm lucky enough to experiance the genuine article on a pretty regular basis...
> 
> but anyways, it's hard to pick a favorite dish, but whenever I go out to an Indian restaurant, I alsays order Palak Paneer, and Kima Naan...both excellent, and they go really well together...


I'm making Oxtails right now, semi Jamaican style. One thing I like about Jamaican food is it like soul food but exotic. Same pig tail, hammhocks pig feet but with different spices. Actuallly some dishes are somewhat like a blend of soul food and Indian thinking about it.
My favorite Indian dish is either chicken vandaloo or chicken tandori or anything I get to eat naan with. I made a surprisingly good Indian curry chicken recently I am rather proud of myself.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> lamb biryanni (sp.)
> keema naan/roti


you know it!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> I'm making Oxtails right now, semi Jamaican style. One thing I like about Jamaican food is it like soul food but exotic. Same pig tail, hammhocks pig feet but with different spices. Actuallly some dishes are somewhat like a blend of soul food and Indian thinking about it.
> My favorite Indian dish is either chicken vandaloo or chicken tandori or anything I get to eat naan with. I made a surprisingly good Indian curry chicken recently I am rather proud of myself.


a blend of Indian and Soul Food is a good way to describe it, I gotta go visit my family down in Ochi soon, I'm missing the real deal...I'm baking a mess of frozen pattys and frying some bammy from the local Jamaican store to bring to a Superbowl party...


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

Real Goan Pork vindaloo
Dhal (I make mine with red lentils which I prefer)
Black Sri Lankan curry – super hot


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

black dhal, kheema mutter, roomali roti


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

lamb-shank vindaloo, methi aloo... getting hungry reading this.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

None of it.


----------



## AndrewRogers (Dec 21, 2008)

Not really 'food' besides its high milk content, but chai is great.


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

Lamb madras, pilar rice, saag aloo, keemar nann.

Man do I miss the UK curry houses


----------



## mighty (Feb 24, 2009)

Jeera Rice, Dal Fry, Gatta Subji with Seven steps roti. Hmm yammiii I am hungry..


----------



## shanshan (Jul 13, 2008)

Meal 1
===============
Chaat appetizer
Lamb Vindaloo
Chicken Malai Kebab
Chana Masala
"yellow" daal (not greasy/heavy dal makhani..)
Rice
Onion Kulcha

Meal 2
===============
Idli/Sambar appetizer
Followed by a Chola Batura


----------



## shanshan (Jul 13, 2008)

globetrotter said:


> black dhal, kheema mutter, roomali roti


sounds phenomenal


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Chicken tikka masala
Sandesh
Peda


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

nice...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

David V said:


> None of it.


WOW!!! what a contribution...


----------



## Modern Dandy (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken tikka masala is an all-time favorite of mine, but then again, it's actually more British than Indian...

I'll have to go with chicken vindaloo.


----------



## Shriver (Apr 23, 2005)

Tandoori Chicken, paratha, buttery daal, those sort of syrup soaked cold cheese ball things for dessert, vegetable fritter sort of things, so many tasty indian treats...


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I love almost all Indian food. The only thing I've had that I don't care for is lamb sausages. My dog, however, went nuts for them. So whenever they included them with an appetizer platter, we'd eat the rest and save the sausages for him.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Chicken tikka masala

This is one of my favorites also. Fortunately within the past month my local grocery store began selling ready made CTM which immediately became a staple item in my home. I wonder what has taken so long for anyone to mainstream Indian foods in the USA? For me, this and several other items in their Indian section should have been on the shelves years ago. The British are well ahead of us in some ways. This is one perfect example since they realized a great style of cooking and embraced it.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Country Irish said:


> Chicken tikka masala
> 
> This is one of my favorites also. Fortunately within the past month my local grocery store began selling ready made CTM which immediately became a staple item in my home. I wonder what has taken so long for anyone to mainstream Indian foods in the USA? For me, this and several other items in their Indian section should have been on the shelves years ago. The British are well ahead of us in some ways. This is one perfect example since they realized a great style of cooking and embraced it.


:aportnoy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't go out of my way to find it, but the curry lamb was quite good!!


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

Malai Kofta, it's one of those things I always order even when I have the intention of trying something new.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll be honest we have Indian at least twice a week at home all year round. I have to admit to being a fiend for Indian food, love it. In the 1980's I shared a house with a musician who had been in the Hare Krishna for 10 years, he taught me how to cook Indian Vego food from the base up. That and converted me to Basmati rice. 

Personally I love Sag Paneer and also Mushroom and Pea Korma. My son on the other hand loves Tandoori Chicken. 

So at all times I would have 12 spices to chose from. 

I also do Indian Bruf with almonds and rosewater. 

Mind you I spent 20 years working as a Chef but an Indian restaurant would have to be one of the only ones I never worked in. So if any one wants any tips please feel free to PM me.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*chaat room*

possibly chaat, or fruit chaat, that peppered fruit salad so beloved by punjabis and so easy to make at home. the startling addition of spice to fruit salad works surprisingly well and gets rave reviews even from western palates. google up a recipe and try some.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Lamb Biryani, as long as its made properly.


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

Chicken or shrimp tikka masala with panaan bread.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken byriani, shredded chilli beef, garlic & herb nann bread, caramelised onion chutney & lots of poppadoms. Yummy :icon_smile:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shredded chili Beef? That's a new one on me! Given Hindu's sensitivity about cows, and that they don't eat beef, and that they're offended by those who do, this strikes me as a very unlikely Indian dish!


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

*Meatless?*

Any Indian dishes without meat?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Loads, as many Indians are vegetarian.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

My husband really likes curry, so I've done a fair number of vegetable curries, but I'd like something different. My husband also likes indian chili powder mixed with mayonaise for french fries. We don't use ketchup at our house.

Can you recommend a good online recipe source? I might explore Indian food a bit more after the new year.


----------



## beanball21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just about anything from the tandoor...


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

Naan.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

My wife and I order the same thing everytime we go to our favorite Indian restaurant: Chicken Tikka Masala, Lamb Saag, and Garlic Naan.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kachhi Biryani, the Bangladeshi version, with mango or olive achaar.


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the samosas... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I had curried goat last night. Not my normal choice and it reminded me why goat features well down the list of my favourite meats.

My favourite Indian food depends on how I feel; sometimes I like a good butter chicken and other times I prefer a rich dark beef dish. Most of what I make is the result of what is in the fridge and/or cupboards. 

Here in NZ Indian food is often influenced by chefs who are Fijian Indian as opposed to Asian Indian.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Whatever my Amma makes me...:icon_smile_big:

Son of South Indian parents,

Wisco


----------



## ian7889 (Jan 15, 2010)

Indian dishes are a great blend of different spices. I have a lot of favorites among them and the finger licking dish is curd rice with mango pickle. I just love it.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken tikka masala with naan! Food of the gods.


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

Gotta be lamb rogan josh for me


----------

